# Why bicycle shorts are always black ???



## Vbeez (Mar 22, 2006)

I wonder why ? Any idea ?


----------



## Erasmus (Mar 22, 2006)

To boil your eggs faster on sunny days.


----------



## drizzle (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey, they reveal enough as it is!


----------



## Haz (Mar 22, 2006)

In case the seat is dirty, and it will look bad with the tight fitting shorts.


----------



## Delvance (Mar 22, 2006)

Want to see my pink ones ? :naughty: j/k haha

I've seen some non black ones...


----------



## PhotonBoy (Mar 22, 2006)

Maybe it's more resistant to sun damage (a la carbon black in car tires)?


----------



## BigTwin (Mar 22, 2006)

It's to hide the chain lube you wipe on them after changing a flat 

Anyone here rode in the Hotter'n Hell 100 mile ride/race in Wichita Falls,Tx?


----------



## Trashman (Mar 22, 2006)

Blue seems to be a more common choice around here. The guys I see riding usually have the "sponsor" shirt w/matching shorts.


----------



## Arkayne (Mar 22, 2006)

Because black matches with any of the fancy neon lycra tops they have. You want to look cute right?!

*shrug* I've been biking (BMX and Mountain) since a tot and I'm part of the Anti-Spandex Brigade. lol but I'm one of the extreme riders and wearing black spandex shorts to the dirt jumps or hopping off the ski lift to bomb down a hill will get me beat up.


----------



## cosine (Mar 23, 2006)

Tell - 

Cycling shorts are almost always black or a dark color because a dark color minimizes shadows and the subsequent appearance of certain, um, 'apparatus.' 

And Show -


----------



## metalhed (Mar 23, 2006)

Ewwwww....Thread killer!!!


----------



## pmath (Mar 23, 2006)

They aren't! I have blue, green and red ones. Choice of specific colour is urged however other "budgie smuggling" is not so sureptitious.

Peter


----------



## rikvee (Mar 23, 2006)

funny pic, Cosine!

I remember a British Royal congratulating the Olympic rowing team, who, all lined up in a row, seemed way too happy to see her


----------



## ktronik (Mar 23, 2006)

For many years all teams had to ride 'black only' cycling shorts...otherwise they could not race...this has now changed, but kinda stuck a bit...

The worst was the 'blue jeans' look...yes it looked like you had a pair of jeans on...


----------



## turbodog (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## eebowler (Mar 23, 2006)

cosine: That is exactly what I thought.


----------



## bwaites (Mar 23, 2006)

Nicely explained, but the graphics are a bit, uhhhh, graphic!

Bill


----------



## NotEnoughLight (Mar 23, 2006)

:twothumbs I learn something new everyday on this forum.


----------



## greenLED (Mar 23, 2006)

TD, are you on that stand?


----------



## Haz (Mar 23, 2006)

What i find particularly funny about this picture is seeing the 3 cyclist on the right with their faces partially covered by the black line. I normally associate them with criminals, i wonder what this picture is trying to suggest?





cosine said:


> Tell -
> 
> Cycling shorts are almost always black or a dark color because a dark color minimizes shadows and the subsequent appearance of certain, um, 'apparatus.'
> 
> And Show -


----------



## Arkayne (Mar 23, 2006)

greenLED said:


> TD, are you on that stand?



As I always do, I ran that image through the national archives and located the real picture. TD is the 3rd from the right!! OMG!! :eeksign:








just playing wit'cha TD!


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 24, 2006)

i may never sleep again..


I"m horrified!!!! LOL


----------



## Vbeez (Mar 24, 2006)

You guys are hillarious, I've never thought it can be this fun. I got busy the last couple days, now I got difficulty finding this thread. Moved away so quick.
Cosine : Bulls' eye. I was about to post the same pics for answer. That was fun.
Yes, it revealed as it is.......Any ladies reading this thread .............hehehhe.........Manzerick you should be proud........ your phone keep ringing ?? Just kidding !


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 25, 2006)

i keep getting call's back form flashaholic's anon.. LOL


----------



## eebowler (Mar 25, 2006)

Guys, slightly off topic here but, why do guys NOT wear underwear with these things? I alwayse do and can't fathom wearing one without...


----------



## metalhed (Mar 25, 2006)

> *eebowler said:*
> 
> Guys, slightly off topic here but, why do guys NOT wear underwear with these things? I alwayse do and can't fathom wearing one without...



Just like the ladies....panty lines.


----------



## Vbeez (Mar 25, 2006)

No underwear ? Too hot or too tight ? G-string might help a bit. Don't you think ???? Should we make a vote for sexiest cpfer of the month.....?


----------



## Aaron1100us (Mar 25, 2006)

I used to do a lot of biking back when I was into doing RAGBRI (Regiser's Annual Great Bike Ride Accross Iowa) and have worn those black biking shorts. The reason they are black is to keep your leg muscles warm which helps to keep them from cramping up Thats what I was allways told and it seemed to work.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Mar 25, 2006)

There are several reasons,

Leaves more to the imagination when it comes to packaging

Back in the day of leather seats, the die from them would transfer to your shorts. Black shorts would hide the black die and dark brown die was hidden pretty well also. 

Years ago, the US Cycling Federation required cyclists to wear black socks  so maybe they required black shorts? 

The reason you don't wear undies under the shorts is you don't want chaffing (bad thing) Wearing cotton undies under the shorts would trap moisture in your crotch negating one of the main reasons to wear synthetic shorts. Cycling short wick away sweat and cotton traps it so wicking is great to keep the frank and beans dry. 

Women tend to wear brightly colored shorts so if anyone wants to post more uhhhh... interesting pictures.... show some women wearing the latest in lighter colors.

BigTwin, I rode the Hotter N Hell in 1999, 2002, 2003 and 2004.


----------



## Coop (Mar 25, 2006)

Just to ease the pain a bit...


----------



## geepondy (Mar 25, 2006)

Perhaps enhanced a bit as well?



bwaites said:


> Nicely explained, but the graphics are a bit, uhhhh, graphic!
> 
> Bill


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 26, 2006)

to quote paris Hilton: "That's Hot!"


----------



## Vbeez (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes, there must be scientific reason why they are black.
MayCooper ; nice pics. No ladies pics lining up like men do ?


----------



## eebowler (Mar 28, 2006)

BentHeadTX: True, leather seats would result in a tradition of black.

Chaffing: Well, I'm not a hard core cyclist pumping out hundreds of miles a week so my opinion may not matter that much. The only time I got chaffing was on a 63 mile ride through rolling terrain. It was the most difficult ride I've ever done (in my life). My coordination was off so my legs rubbed on the seat and I getting wet in the rain increasing the friction between the seat and my legs. I ended up with two bruses on my legs where the nose of the saddle rubbed against me.

Cotton = wet crotch: True. It doesn't bother me much though and was not my main reason for starting to wear tights. Wind resistance was my reason.

MayCooper: That first pic is :wow:


----------



## turbodog (Mar 28, 2006)

I have been up there twice, but not in that particular photo.





greenLED said:


> TD, are you on that stand?


----------

